# Forum Championship: Day 1 2022



## Chris22

7-Drew McIntyre
6-Edge
5-Becky Lynch
4-The Uso's
3-Roman Reigns
2-RK-Bro
1-Big E

BONUS:
1. Edge Vs. Miz
2. The Uso's Vs. New Day
3. Yes
4. No
5. Kevin Owens


----------



## KFStyles

7. *Drew McIntyre* vs. Madcap Moss
6. *Becky Lynch (c)* vs. Liv Morgan
5. *RK-Bro (c)* vs. The Street Profits
4. *Roman Reigns (c)* vs. Brock Lesnar
3. *The Usos (c)* vs. The New Day
2. *Edge* vs. The Miz
1. *Big E (c)* vs. Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens vs. Bobby Lashley

Which match will be the semi-main event - *Edge vs Miz*
Which is the longest match on the card? - *Big E vs Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins vs Bobby Lashley*
Will Paul Heyman appear live on this show in any capacity? *Yes.*
Will Beth Phoenix appear live on this show in any capacity? *No.*
Who takes the fall in the WWE Championship match? *Kevin Owens.*


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

The choice i choose is the one with (W) in front of it
i will make more choices later, i am not for certain on some of them, i am leaving those blank for the time being
3.Big E (c) vs. (W)Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens vs. Bobby Lashley [WWE Championship]
6.(W)Roman Reigns (c) vs. Brock Lesnar [Universal Championship]
5.(W)The Usos (Jey/Jimmy) (c) vs. The New Day (Kingston/Woods) [SD Tag Team Championship]
1.(W)Edge vs. The Miz
2.(W)Becky Lynch (c) vs. Liv Morgan [Raw Women's Championship]
7.(W)Drew McIntyre vs. Madcap Moss
4.(W)RK-Bro (Orton/Riddle) (c) vs. The Street Profits (Dawkins/Ford) [Raw Tag Team Championship]

Which match will be the semi-main event (second-last match)? Edge vs The Miz
Which is the longest match on the card? Roman vs Lesnar
Will Paul Heyman appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? Yes
Will Beth Phoenix appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? does Kick off count if so, yes
Who takes the fall in the WWE Championship match? Kevin Owens


----------



## MrFlash

7. *Drew McIntyre* 
6. *Becky Lynch*
5. *RK-Bro *
4. *Roman Reigns *
2. *The Usos *
3. *Edge* 
1. *Big E (c)* vs. Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens vs. Bobby Lashley

Which match will be the semi-main event - *Edge vs Miz*
Which is the longest match on the card? - *Big E vs Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins vs Bobby Lashley*
Will Paul Heyman appear live on this show in any capacity? *Yes.*
Will Beth Phoenix appear live on this show in any capacity? *No.*
Who takes the fall in the WWE Championship match? *Kevin Owens.*


----------



## Banez

7) Drew McIntyre
6) ROMANWINSLOL
5) Big E
4) Becky Lynch (i could predict Liv easily but i still hold hope that they actually do long term story and have her win Rumble instead and then titlewin at wrestlemania)
3) RKBOBS
2) Usos
1) Miz


_Bonus points (1 point per correct answer):_

Which match will be the semi-main event (second-last match)? 2nd last match Big E's fatal fourway titlematch
Which is the longest match on the card? longest match: Edge vs. Miz
Will Paul Heyman appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? Yes
Will Beth Phoenix appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? No
Who takes the fall in the WWE Championship match? Seth Rollins


----------



## keithf40

*DAY 1 CARD*

Big E 2
Roman Reigns 3
The Usos 4
Edge 1
Becky Lynch 7
Drew McIntyre 5
RK-Bro 6
_Bonus points (1 point per correct answer):_

Which match will be the semi-main event (second-last match)? WWE Title Match
Which is the longest match on the card? WWE Title Match
Will Paul Heyman appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? Yes
Will Beth Phoenix appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? No
Who takes the fall in the WWE Championship match? Kevin Owens


----------



## ThirdMan

7) Drew McIntryre
6) Becky Lynch
5) Roman Reigns
4) Big E
3) RKBro
2) The Usos
1) Edge

Becky Lynch vs Liv Morgan (second-to-last match)
Fatal 4-Way (longest match)
Yes, Paul Heyman will appear
No, Beth Phoenix won't appear until RAW in the following weeks
Kevin Owens will take the fall in the WWE championship match


*(What do we do if the card changes due to talent with Covid, and if, say, Shinsuke vs Sami or Priest vs Ziggler is added?)*


----------



## emerald-fire

7) Drew McIntyre
6) Becky Lynch
5) RK-Bro
4) The Usos
3) Roman Reigns
2) Edge
1) Big E

*Bonus*
1. Edge vs The Miz
2. WWE Championship match
3. Yes
4. No
5. Kevin Owens


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*DAY 1 CARD*

Big E (c)* 2*
Brock Lesnar *5*
The New Day (Kingston/Woods) *4*
Edge *3*
Liv Morgan *1*
Drew McIntyre *7*
RK-Bro (Orton/Riddle) (c) *6*
_Bonus points (1 point per correct answer):_

Which match will be the semi-main event (second-last match)? *Liv/Becky*
Which is the longest match on the card? *Fatal 4 Way*
Will Paul Heyman appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? *Yes*
Will Beth Phoenix appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? *Yes*
Who takes the fall in the WWE Championship match? *Rollins*



Liv is probably a long shot, but, I'm hoping she dethrones Boring Becky.


----------



## Chelsea

7 Drew McIntyre
6 RK-Bro
5 Edge
4 Becky Lynch
3 Roman Reigns
2 The Usos
1 Big E

Bonus
1. Becky Lynch vs. Liv Morgan
2. Big E vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Kevin Owens vs. Seth Rollins
3. Yes
4. No
5. Kevin Owens


----------



## CTv2

7. Drew McIntyre
6. Edge
5. Roman Reigns
4. Big E
3. RK-Bro
2. The New Day
1. Liv Morgan

_Bonus points (1 point per correct answer):_


Which match will be the semi-main event (second-last match)? *Fatal 4 Way WWE Championship*
Which is the longest match on the card? *Edge/Miz*
Will Paul Heyman appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? *YES*
Will Beth Phoenix appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? *NO*
Who takes the fall in the WWE Championship match? *Seth Rollins*


----------



## Piers

*DAY 1 CARD*


1 - Seth Rollins
2 - Roman Reigns
3 - The Usos (Jey/Jimmy) (c)
4 - Edge
5 - Becky Lynch
7 - Drew McIntyre
6 - RK-Bro (Orton/Riddle)
_Bonus points (1 point per correct answer):_


Which match will be the semi-main event (second-last match)?* WWE Championship*
Which is the longest match on the card? Ditto
Will Paul Heyman appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? Yes
Will Beth Phoenix appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? No
Who takes the fall in the WWE Championship match? Owens


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

It's New Year-ish time, I guess. Don't know about the show but I thought even my own predictions are pretty boring so I'm not holding my breath. Hopefully, a second-ever win for me in the Forum Championship will make up for that disappointment.

7- *Becky Lynch (c)* vs. Liv Morgan
6- *Drew McIntyre* vs. Madcap Moss
5- *RK-Bro (Orton/Riddle) (c)* vs. The Street Profits (Dawkins/Ford)
4- *Roman Reigns (c)* vs. Brock Lesnar
3- The Usos (Jey/Jimmy) (c) vs. *The New Day (Kingston/Woods) *
2- *Edge *vs. The Miz
1- Big E (c) vs. *Seth Rollins* vs. Kevin Owens vs. Bobby Lashley 


1. Which match will be the semi-main event (second-last match)? *Edge vs. The Miz*
2. Which is the longest match on the card? *Big E (c) vs. Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens vs. Bobby Lashley*
3. Will Paul Heyman appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? *Yes*
4. Will Beth Phoenix appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? *Yes*
5. Who takes the fall in the WWE Championship match? *Kevin Owens*


----------



## Inside Cradle

ThirdMan said:


> *(What do we do if the card changes due to talent with Covid, and if, say, Shinsuke vs Sami or Priest vs Ziggler is added?)*


Welcome to the game, ThirdMan. If any matches change from the advertised performers, unfortunately it's thrown out. Any added matches also won't be used because players have already begun predicting/the game is underway.


----------



## fabi1982

1 - Big E
3 - Roman Reigns
5 - The Usos
6 - Edge
2 - Liv Morgan
7 - Drew McIntyre
4 - RK-Bro

_Bonus points (1 point per correct answer):_

Which match will be the semi-main event (second-last match)? Edge/Miz
Which is the longest match on the card? Big E match
Will Paul Heyman appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? yes
Will Beth Phoenix appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? yes
Who takes the fall in the WWE Championship match? Seth Rollins


----------



## ThirdMan

Inside Cradle said:


> Welcome to the game, ThirdMan. If any matches change from the advertised performers, unfortunately it's thrown out. Any added matches also won't be used because players have already begun predicting/the game is underway.


Ah, OK. Thanks for the info. It's weird: I noticed that WrestlingInc has the Shinsuke vs Sami match listed on the card, but WWE.com doesn't.

There has been a kickoff match added, though: Cesaro and Ricochet vs Ridge Holland and Sheamus.


----------



## Proc

McIntyre 7 
Lynch 6
Big E 1
Rk-Bro 3
Edge 5
Usos 4
Reigns 2

1) Lynch/Morgan
2) Big E Match
3) yes
4) no
5) Owens


----------



## Proc

Just wanted to wish everybody a Happy New Year!

Inside Cradle, thanks for doing such a kick-ass job 

Cheers


----------



## BRITLAND

7. Drew McIntyre
6. Becky Lynch
5. Edge
4. The Usos
3. Roman Reigns
2. The Street Profits
1. Seth Rollins

Bonus:

Which match will be the semi-main event (second-last match)? *Lynch/Morgan*
Which is the longest match on the card? *WWE Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Will Paul Heyman appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? *Yes*
Will Beth Phoenix appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? *No*
Who takes the fall in the WWE Championship match? *Kevin Owens*


----------



## La Parka

7, Drew McIntyre
6. Becky Lynch
5. Edge
4. Roman Reigns
3. Big E 
2. Usos
1. RKBRO

1. Lynch vs Morgan
2. Fatal four way
3. Yes
4. No
5. Kevin Owens


----------



## BlissLynch

*Big E *(c) vs. Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens vs. Bobby Lashley [WWE Championship] 1
*The Usos *(Jey/Jimmy) (c) vs. The New Day (Kingston/Woods) [SD Tag Team Championship] 4
*Edge* vs. The Miz 5
*Becky Lynch* (c) vs. Liv Morgan [Raw Women's Championship] 2
Drew Mcyntyre v Madcap Moss 6
*RKO Bro* v The Street Profits 3
_Bonus points (1 point per correct answer):


points (1 point per correct answer):_

Which match will be the semi-main event (second-last match)? Becky V Liv
Which is the longest match on the card? Wwe Title Match
Will Paul Heyman appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? No
Will Beth Phoenix appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? Yes
Who takes the fall in the WWE Championship match? Seth


----------



## DammitChrist

My Predictions:

- Big E (winner) vs. Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens vs. Bobby Lashley - 2

- Roman Reigns (winner) vs. Brock Lesnar - 5

- The Usos (Jey/Jimmy) (winners) vs. The New Day (Kingston/Woods) - 1

- Edge (winner) vs. The Miz - 4

- Becky Lynch (winner) vs. Liv Morgan - 6

- Drew McIntyre (winner) vs. Madcap Moss - 7

- RK-Bro (Orton/Riddle) (winners) vs. The Street Profits (Dawkins/Ford) - 3

_Bonus points (1 point per correct answer):_

1. Which match will be the semi-main event (second-last match)? Edge vs The Miz

2. Which is the longest match on the card? Big E vs Bobby Lashley vs Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens for the WWE title

3. Will Paul Heyman appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? Yes

4. Beth Phoenix appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)? Yes

5. Who takes the fall in the WWE Championship match? Kevin Owens


----------



## InfamousGerald

7 - Drew McIntyre
6 - Edge
5 - Roman Reigns
4 - RK-Bro
3 - Becky Lynch
2 - Big E
1 - The New Day

1 - Edge vs. Miz
2 - WWE Championship Fatal 4 Way
3 - Yes
4 - No
5 - Seth Rollins


----------



## People Power

7. Drew McIntyre
6. RKBro
5. Edge
4. Roman Reigns
3. Big E
2. New Day
1. Becky Lynch

Bonus:
1. WWE Championship match
2. WWE Championship match
3. Yes
4. No
5. Kevin Owens


----------



## Mutant God

7 - McIntyre
6 - Lynch
5 - The Miz
4 - Usos
3 - RK-Bro
2 - Roman Reigns
1 - Kevin Owens

Bonus:
1. Edge/Miz
2. Fatal Five Way
3. Yes
4. Yes
5. Seth Rollins


----------



## Smark1995

7 - McIntyre
6 - Lynch
5 - Edge
4 - Usos
3 - RK-Bro
2 - Roman Reigns
1 - Big E

Bonus:
1. Becky Lynch (c) vs. Liv Morgan 
2. Fatal Four Way
3. Yes
4. No
5. Kevin Owens


----------



## Inside Cradle

BlissLynch said:


> Big E (c) vs. Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens vs. Bobby Lashley [WWE Championship]
> Roman Reigns (c) vs. Brock Lesnar [Universal Championship]
> The Usos (Jey/Jimmy) (c) vs. The New Day (Kingston/Woods) [SD Tag Team Championship]
> Edge vs. The Miz
> Becky Lynch (c) vs. Liv Morgan [Raw Women's Championship]
> Drew McIntyre vs. Madcap Moss
> RK-Bro (Orton/Riddle) (c) vs. The Street Profits (Dawkins/Ford) [Raw Tag Team Championship]
> _Bonus points (1 point per correct answer):
> 
> 
> points (1 point per correct answer):_
> 
> Which match will be the semi-main event (second-last match)?
> Which is the longest match on the card?
> Will Paul Heyman appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)?
> Will Beth Phoenix appear live on this show in any capacity (video packages/flashbacks excluded)?
> Who takes the fall in the WWE Championship match?


You haven't made any predictions! 😄😱
I'm assuming you'll be coming back to edit but if not, I'll assign the matches 7-1 (in the order shown) and the winner is the first (left-hand) name mentioned for each 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Inside Cradle

Happy New Year everyone! Good luck

7. Becky Lynch
6. Drew McIntyre
5. Big E
4. Roman Reigns
3. Edge
2. RK-Bro
1. The Usos
_
Bonus points (1 point per correct answer):_

Semi-main: Lynch/Morgan
Longest: WWE Championship
Heyman appears
No Beth Phoenix
Fall guy: Owens


----------



## BlissLynch

Inside Cradle said:


> You haven't made any predictions! 😄😱
> I'm assuming you'll be coming back to edit but if not, I'll assign the matches 7-1 (in the order shown) and the winner is the first (left-hand) name mentioned for each 🤷‍♂️


yeah sorry I was going to edit it later haha.


----------



## BlissLynch

With Reigns pulling out of the ppv due to a positive covid test. What happens their. Is it now just 6 possible points?


----------



## ThirdMan

I guess people who had five-to-seven points on Roman tonight are pretty much screwed. Heh.


----------



## DammitChrist

I think the OP will just subtract 1 point for each of those top votes.


----------



## ThirdMan

Heh. It's not a big deal (to me), either way.


----------



## keithf40

This is all fucked now. Match obviously pulled but gonna affect the Heyman bonus question and the entire wwe title match.

You gotta drop both the univ and wwe match since they both aren't going off as planned. Think you also drop the Heyman question. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlissLynch

Fatal five way now for the WWE title.


----------



## Inside Cradle

keithf40 said:


> This is all fucked now. Match obviously pulled but gonna affect the Heyman bonus question and the entire wwe title match.
> 
> You gotta drop both the univ and wwe match since they both aren't going off as planned. Think you also drop the Heyman question.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yeah, major problems here. The Heyman question is subjective but it does completely change the question (I know I'd change my answer). 

It doesn't really suit me personally at this point but I was considering keeping the WWE title match in. I think it's a tricky one.


----------



## Inside Cradle

BlissLynch said:


> With Reigns pulling out of the ppv due to a positive covid test. What happens their. Is it now just 6 possible points?


That's correct if the WWE Championship match stays in.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

i am glad i got most of the questions right, other than the bonus questions, and the wwe championship match, i should be good


----------



## Inside Cradle

*Covid strikes on Day 1 (ish)

Results*

Well, it wasn’t the night we’d hoped for – not in terms of advertised matches anyway.

First thing: *both WWE and Universal title matches have been thrown out*. Apologies, but after some deliberation and not wanting to remove predictions I felt there was little other choice with the way things went. That means the maximum score for any individual prediction was five points instead of seven.

Maximum score for the night was therefore 20.


*Keith retains twice to open 2022 in style*

_Forum Championship:_
keithf40 (c) – 15
People Power – 13

The difference here was People Power picking New Day, missing out on a couple of points to tie the match


_IC Championship:_
keithf40 (c) – 15
InfamousGerald – 14

Same story here for Gerald, whose 1-pointer was for Woods and Kingston.

*BlissLynch* scored 18 points and was the highest scorer on the night! They are granted an IC Championship match at Royal Rumble!


*A tie and a rematch for TV title*

_TV Championship:_
emerald-fire (c) – 15
fabi1982 – 15

Fabi opted for a Liv Morgan win, losing one point but equalising by saying Beth Phoenix would appear (more on that later). Fabi remains top of the TV title picture though and so is in line for a rematch.


*Rest of the card/TV title picture – a shakeup*

I’ve decided to try and spice up the TV title picture, whilst also provide some structure for the 1 on 1 matches. Until now, they’ve been randomly assigned matches.

From now on, I am going to try and divide the playing field up based on the entrants and their TV title score to that point. I feel this replicates what happens in wrestling (top guys face top guys, mid-card v mid-card etc), as well as allowing players to gain wins over those around them rather than, for example, a newbie get a bad draw on a consistent basis and continually facing one of the top dogs.

Hopefully this is a fun new element but it's largely just a way to decide the 1 v 1 matches. Perhaps down the line rivalries will unfold and specific match-ups are requested 🙂🤷‍♂️

Taking all 24 participants for this event and dividing them based on previous scores looks like this:










This month they divide perfectly into four sections of six. Anyone tied between sections were decided by their most recent win (or draw, if necessary).

I drew the match-ups at random from within each section and here are the results:

*TV Title matches:*
MrFlash – 15-15 – fabi1982
emerald-fire – 15-15 – keithf40
People Power – 13-15 – BRITLAND

A tie is enough for fabi to stay top of the pile and get a TV title rematch next month. Emerald slips down despite being Le Champion

InfamousGerald – 14-18 – BlissLynch
Proc – 16-16 – thatonewwefanguy
Inside Cradle – 16-13 – CTv2

Wins for BlissLynch (top scorer on the night) and InsideCradle elevate them

Chris22 – 15-15 – Banez
TroutMaskReplica – 14-15 – DammitChrist
KFStyles – 15-16 – La Parka

More close match-ups, with Dammit and La Parka gaining much needed wins

Catalanotto – 13-16 – Chelsea
Mutant God – 13-16 – ThirdMan
Smark1995 – 16-15 – They Call Him Y2J

Wins for all three debutants as they shoot up the card!

*Forum Championship Latest Standings*
Here you can see everyone's predictions, the Forum Championship six-month totals, as well as the TV title standings.



*Royal Rumble card (Sat 29 Jan)*

_Forum Championship:_
keithf40 (c) vs. Inside Cradle

_IC Championship:_
keithf40 (c) vs. BlissLynch

_TV Championship:_
emerald-fire (c) vs. fabi1982

_1 v 1 matches:_
TBD


Royal Rumble is just over 3 weeks away. There will be a *Forum Rumble* with each participant being assigned a random number to enter the men’s Royal Rumble. Added to points from other predictions, the winner will be granted a Forum Championship match at WrestleMania!

Hopefully we can get 30 participants to fill a spot each.


*Stats of the night*:

Just one player predicted a Roman Reigns loss (for what it's worth)
Just one player chose Street Profits to beat RK-Bro
All 24 players chose Drew McIntyre to win - 116 points were placed on this from a possible 120
Five players opted for a New Day win - this was the biggest upset
Nine players scored no bonus points
Only BlissLynch scored more than two bonus points and it was crucial to a win on the night
Just five players called Beth Phoenix to appear
Just two players saw Edge v Miz as being the longest match
Nobody thought Big E would take the loss, but then Brock Lesnar...

Take care and I hope to see you all in a few short weeks!


----------



## fabi1982

Great work as always @Inside Cradle


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Oh well, it's back to the job squad for me. And to think I pinned DC just a few weeks ago.

Still need to work on my finisher, I'm afraid but I'll be back... probably to face DC again but, hopefully, I'll be the Seamus of that 'best-of-7' rivalry...

Thanks a lot for all the work, @Inside Cradle! At least, now you know what it feels like to have all these jobbers brown-nosing you in order to get a push - just like Vince!


----------



## Banez

I like this shakeup.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Time Limit draw @Proc?


----------



## Mutant God

I'm in Job Squad?  Oh great I'm the Gillberg of Wrestling Forum lol


----------



## BlissLynch

I well be turning heel now 😁.


----------



## Inside Cradle

TroutMaskReplica said:


> Oh well, it's back to the job squad for me. And to think I pinned DC just a few weeks ago.
> 
> Still need to work on my finisher, I'm afraid but I'll be back... probably to face DC again but, hopefully, I'll be the Seamus of that 'best-of-7' rivalry...
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the work, @Inside Cradle! At least, now you know what it feels like to have all these jobbers brown-nosing you in order to get a push - just like Vince!


Question is, who am I going to choose to be my Austin Theory to sit and humiliate at every show ?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Inside Cradle said:


> Question is, who am I going to choose to be my Austin Theory to sit and humiliate at every show ?


not it


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Inside Cradle said:


> Question is, who am I going to choose to be my Austin Theory to sit and humiliate at every show ?


If I were you, I'd worry about who's going to be your Steve Austin...


----------

